# Trailparadies Kreuznach - Silbersee-Tour 24.09.06



## X-Präsi (13. September 2006)

Halllo Leutz!

Schon lange für die DIMB-IG Rhein-Taunus (der auch die Beinahrten angehören) geplant, kann ich jetzt endlich eine meiner absoluten Lieblings-Touren ankündigen:

*Die Silbersee-Runde mit allen Trailschmankerl* des Nahetals wie Gans, Barney-Geröllheimer, Altenbaumburg, Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad, Birker Hof, Lemberg mit Zickzacktrail, Rotenfels und Emil-Jakob-Weg usw. usw.
Neben leckersten Trails werden wir natürlich auch wieder gut und günstig im Lemberghaus einkehren und uns die nötige Power zur schönsten Zickzack-Abfahrt der Region verschaffen. Zum Schluss gehts dann noch mal ins Wanderheim (wer will). 

Hier noch die technischen Daten:

ca. 50 Km / 1400 Hm (kann in Absprache mit Teilnehmern noch verkürzt / verlängert werden)

Anspruch konditionell: mittelschwer bis schwer
Tempo: moderat bergauf / etwas flotter bergab

Anspruch fahrtechnisch: mittelschwer (Trails der Klasse S1 und S2 mit einigen wenigen S3-Stellen (siehe www.singletrail-skala.de))

Das Tempo richtet sich nach dem langsamsten Teilnehmer - also keine Hemmungen! Ein wenig trailsicher sollte man/frau aber schon sein. Sonst machts wenig Spaß.

*Start um 11 Uhr* auf dem Parkplatz am Trimm-Dich-Pfad auf dem Kuhberg (Anfahrtbeschreibung siehe unten).

Nichtmitglieder von Beinharts und Nicht-DIMBos sind wie immer herzlich willkommen - allerdings auf eigene Gefahr. Aber bitte mit Helm & Handschuhe udn etwas Geld für die Rast auf dem Lemberghaus. 

Wir achten die DIMB Trail Rules und wir werden weder den Trails noch den anderen Waldbesuchern eine  Massenveranstaltung zumuten. Daher ist die Teilnehmerzahl auf 20 begrenzt. 

Also meldet Euch bitte kurz hier und per Mail an [email protected]  an. Danke!

I freu mi scho!

Anfahrtbeschreibung:

Wegen Sperrung der Abfahrt von A 60 auf A 61 Richtung Ludwigshafen 

a) bei Rückstau (aufs Verkehrsfunk achten) am besten A 61 - Abfahrt Gau-Algesheim verlassen - Gau-A- durch - Ockenheim durchfahren - Gensingen passieren - hinter Gensingen auf Zubringer nach KH einbiegen - 

b) ohne Rückstau - A60 bis Nahetaldreieck - geradeaus und durch alle Kreisel geradeaus durch Richtung Gensingen - nach Passieren Globus-Markt über nächste Ampel geradeaus bis rechts ab auf Zubringer Richtung Kreuznach geht -

für alle) 
Zubringer nach Kreuznach erste Ampel links Richtung Bosenheim - nächste Ampel geradeaus - Kreisel geradeaus durch Ri. Bosenheim / Kaiserslautern - Bosenheim passieren - erste Abfahrt nach Hackenheim rechts rein - Str. bis Ende - rechts bergauf - auf Kuppe links Ri. Tierheim - nach ca. 2 Km rechts Ri Tierheim - geradeaus bergrunter bis Bus-Wendehammer - dort links auf Parkplatz am Trim-Dich-Pfad


----------



## Floyd_1969 (13. September 2006)

Schlimmer als die Nordschleife kanns ja auch nicht sein  

Ich bin als menschliche Bremse dabei. 

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. September 2006)

Hallo, ich habe mich zwar auch schon im Nachbar-Forum gemeldet, tue dies aber gerne auch nochmal hier. Ich würde gerne teilnehmen!


----------



## wondermike (13. September 2006)

Ich bin dabei (hab auch schon emailliert). Bin ich ja echt mal gespannt...


----------



## caroka (13. September 2006)

Die Tour wird bestimmt konditionell ein Hammer.... S3 trails, ughhh.....aber ich würde es gerne mal probieren.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. September 2006)

Ich bin selbstverständlich auch fest mit von der Partie! Freu mich schon auf das unbekannte, hoch gelobte Revier!


----------



## Fatal Error (14. September 2006)

Hallo,

meine bessere Hälfte und ich sind auch mit von der Partie!

Bis dann
alex


----------



## Mr. Hide (14. September 2006)

Ich bin dabei, Samstag aus den Alpen zurück und dann gleich die Highlights in Kreuznach 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## X-Präsi (14. September 2006)

also - mit denen aus dem FFM-Forum sinds dann schon mal 11 peoplez. 

schon nur noch 9 Plätze frei. supi! weiter so!


----------



## Jens77 (14. September 2006)

Ich komme auch mit und helfe dem Clemens beim einbremsen der Gruppe.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Floyd_1969 (14. September 2006)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> also - mit denen aus dem FFM-Forum sinds dann schon mal 11 peoplez.
> 
> schon nur noch 9 Plätze frei. supi! weiter so!



Und schon wieder ein Platz weniger  Meine Cheffe kommt auch mit .

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fully olli (14. September 2006)

Seruvs,
bin zwar noch im Urlaub, aber am 24. wieder im Lande.

Bin also auch dabei.

Gruss Olli


----------



## X-Präsi (14. September 2006)

15


----------



## Posada (14. September 2006)

bin auch dabei

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## carboni (14. September 2006)

Willsmalversuche.


----------



## X-Präsi (14. September 2006)

carboni schrieb:
			
		

> Willsmalversuche.



Auch das ist fein. Machst Du mir "das Letzte" alias Co-Guide?


----------



## carboni (14. September 2006)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Auch das ist fein. Machst Du mir "das Letzte" alias Co-Guide?


ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (15. September 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich als Gast anmelden! 
Gruß


----------



## Torpedo64 (15. September 2006)

Hallo, bei der Wegbeschreibung hat sich aber ein Fehler eingeschlichen!
Die Hauptstraße in Hackenheim hat kein Ende und führt nach KH.

Die komplette Beschreibung von Anfahrt und Tour findet ihr hier:
<Tour Beschreibung>

Ich melde mich auch mal als Gast an, weiß aber noch nicht zu 100%, ob es zeitlich klappt. 

Gruss,
Torpedo


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. September 2006)

Ich will auch mitfahren, stehe auch schon im anderen Tread.


----------



## Flotte_Biene (15. September 2006)

Haaalllooo!

Ich will auch mit 
Nehmt Ihr mich mit???

LG

Biene


----------



## Ripman (15. September 2006)

Manomann,

noch eine Woche hin bis zum großen Ereignis und der Parkplatz in BK ist schon voll. Wahnsinn!! Da stelle ich mein Auto glatt auch noch dabei und komme mit Euch.

Freu mich schon

Jürgen


----------



## caress (15. September 2006)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Wir achten die DIMB Trail Rules




warum können diese nur mitglieder sehn  
http://www.dimb.de//index.php?option=content&task=view&id=17


> Sie sind nicht berechtigt, diesen Bereich zu sehen.
> Sie müssen sich anmelden.


----------



## Ripman (15. September 2006)

@caress: Die Rules stehen links unter der Navigation. Du brauchst nirgendwo hinklicken. Die Meldung könnte daher stammen, dass gerade an der Seite gearbeitet wird.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## trekkinger (15. September 2006)

Ich stecke im Dilemma. Astrokill hat mir schon vor ein paar Wochen diese Tour wg. seiner Trails nahegelegt.
Nun bin ich aber auch zu einer Geburtstagsfeier eingeladen.  Was soll ich machen?
Oder sind wir jetzt schon über 20?


----------



## X-Präsi (16. September 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stecke im Dilemma. Astrokill hat mir schon vor ein paar Wochen diese Tour wg. seiner Trails nahegelegt.
> Nun bin ich aber auch zu einer Geburtstagsfeier eingeladen.  Was soll ich machen?
> Oder sind wir jetzt schon über 20?



Durchfeiern und dann die 3. Bremse machen

Die Entscheidung kann Dir keiner abnehmen...

Über 20 sind wir auch schon - werden uns vermutlich in 2 Gruppen aufteilen müssen.


----------



## X-Präsi (16. September 2006)

Flotte_Biene schrieb:
			
		

> Haaalllooo!
> 
> Ich will auch mit
> Nehmt Ihr mich mit???
> ...



nur, wenn Du nicht schon wieder bauchfrei vor mir rumfährst. Da kann sich doch kein Mensch mehr konzentrieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (16. September 2006)

caress schrieb:
			
		

> warum können diese nur mitglieder sehn
> http://www.dimb.de//index.php?option=content&task=view&id=17



 müsste doch gehen 
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=43


----------



## X-Präsi (16. September 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, bei der Wegbeschreibung hat sich aber ein Fehler eingeschlichen!
> Die Hauptstraße in Hackenheim hat kein Ende und führt nach KH.
> 
> Die komplette Beschreibung von Anfahrt und Tour findet ihr hier:
> ...


He - wo hastn meine alte Beschreibung her  

Hab se selber nicht mehr gefunden. Steht ja nicht mehr im www.

Wenn Ihr der Anfahrtbeschreibung im ersten Post folgt, seid Ihr auf der sicheren Seite. Da steht auch nix von Hauptstraße


----------



## trekkinger (16. September 2006)

@Präsi
Die Geb.-Feier ist Nachmittags am selbigen Tag. Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen, der Feier abzusagen. Dein Ruf als Trailkenner ist einfach zu verlockend. 
Und seit der Saalbach-Runde weiß ich, dass fahren nach DIMBO-Regeln mit keinerlei Genusseinbussen verbunden ist. 

Soll heißen, ich beglücke Euch mit meiner Anwesenheit. 


s'Kai'che


----------



## yourdaniel (17. September 2006)

Ist eigentlich noch ein Platz für mich frei? Würd gerne mal die Gegend um KH und die Beinhart-Leute kennenlernen.

Vg, Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (17. September 2006)

Im Moment steuern wir auf 30 Leutz zu, so dass wir voraussichtlich in 2 Gruppen fahren werden. Kannst also noch mit.


----------



## arina (18. September 2006)

Hallo Präsi,
wie angekündigt hier meine Anmeldung zur Tour. 
Ich komme mal wieder mit der Bahn und hätte gern gewußt, ob ich in Bad Münster am Stein schon aussteige und dann irgendwie auf den Wanderrouten (25.000 Karte hab ich) an den Trimm-Dich Parkplatz fahre oder ob es ab Bad Kreuznach besser ist. 
Gruß
Adelheid


----------



## Torpedo64 (18. September 2006)

@Präsi: 
Die Beschreibung steht doch auf der beinhart-Seite! Sie war eigentlich sehr einfach zu finden, da in irgendeinem Thread darauf hingewiesen wurde...  

Gruss,
Torpedo


----------



## arina (18. September 2006)

Hallo Torpedo,
danke für den Hinweis.

Gruß
Adelheid


----------



## X-Präsi (19. September 2006)

arina schrieb:


> Hallo Präsi,
> wie angekündigt hier meine Anmeldung zur Tour.
> Ich komme mal wieder mit der Bahn und hätte gern gewußt, ob ich in Bad Münster am Stein schon aussteige und dann irgendwie auf den Wanderrouten (25.000 Karte hab ich) an den Trimm-Dich Parkplatz fahre oder ob es ab Bad Kreuznach besser ist.
> Gruß
> Adelheid


Hallo Arina!

Schön, dass Du dabei bist. Am einfachsten findest Du vom HBF in KH zum Startort - wie folgt:

Bahnhof raus - links - vor bis zur ersten Ampel - links und vor der Eisenbahnbrücke direkt wieder rechts - immer geradeaus (gegen die freigegebene Einbahnstraße) bis zur Kreuzung mit der Rheingrafenstraße. Dieser links immer (teilweise steil) bergauf und um ein paar Kurven folgen - Jugendherberge vorbei - 200 Meter an Kreuzung rechts weiter auf Rheingrafenstr. bergauf bleiben - bis zum Bus-Wendehammer - dort rechts auf den Parkplatz am Trimmdich-Pfad und Du siehst die Menschenmassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (19. September 2006)

Zwischenstand heute:

Wir sind 32 muntere Schatzsucher und der zweite Guide mit Streckenkenntnis heisst Uwe (Mr. Cannondale). 

Sprich - bei Uwe fahren dann die, die rauf ein wenig flotter unterwegs sind und bei mir die, die es bergauf etwas moderater mögen und dafür bergab etwas kerniger. 

Werden schon alle auf unsere Kosten kommen


----------



## axel123 (19. September 2006)

hallo,

schon länger spiele ich mit dem gedanken euren haufen mal näher kennenzulernen. Jetzt passt es endlich mal terminlich 
sofern ihr noch platz habt, würde ich gerne am sonntag mitspielen.
Mir liegt dann aber glaube ich eher die gruppe, die etwas gemächlicher bergan rollt  



gruß


axel


----------



## X-Präsi (19. September 2006)

Da Du aus Weisbaden kommst, könnten wir sogar gemeinsam hinfahren? Meine Handy-Nr ist 0178 / 78 555 62


----------



## trekkinger (19. September 2006)

Bergauf etwas gemächlicher ist auch mein Ding.
Könntet Ihr mich als Wiesbadener auch in den Schlepptau nehmen?
So kann ich mich nicht mehr verfahren.


----------



## caroka (19. September 2006)

Präsi schrieb:


> Sprich - bei Uwe fahren dann die, die rauf ein wenig flotter unterwegs sind und bei mir die, die es bergauf etwas moderater mögen und dafür bergab etwas kerniger.
> 
> Werden schon alle auf unsere Kosten kommen



Und was machen die, die es bergab nicht so kernig und bergauf moderater wünschen?


----------



## caress (19. September 2006)

@Präsi:

magst du kurz die geplante Tour skizzieren?
kann auch gerne sehr grob sein.


Poo-Cocktail und ich würden dann gerne hinzustoßen unterwegs, da 11.00 morgens wohl noch zu früh für uns ist 
mal sehen, evntl geschen ja doch wunder und wir schaffens bis zu der Uhrzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (19. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Und was machen die, die es bergab nicht so kernig und bergauf moderater wünschen?



auf die werden wir unten bei lecker Weissbier warten


----------



## X-Präsi (19. September 2006)

caress schrieb:


> @Präsi:
> 
> magst du kurz die geplante Tour skizzieren?
> kann auch gerne sehr grob sein.
> ...



ich wäre dankbar, wenn Ihr es bis 11 Uhr schaffen würdet. Könnt Euch ja hinterher noch ein wenig hinlegen. 
Mit den Verabredungen unterwegs ist nämlich oft so ne Sache, gerade, wenn man mit so ner großen Truppe unterwegs ist.

Eine ziemlich genaue Beschreibung der Silbersee-Tour ist unter den Downloads auf www.mtb-club-beinhart.de zu finden:
http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=48&Itemid=28

Die Management-Fassung findest Du in meinem ersten Posting


----------



## Jürgen* (20. September 2006)

---


----------



## Vertex (20. September 2006)

Hallo ihr Beinharten.

Ich würde mich gerne eurer Tour anschließen.
Ist wohl auch ne gute Gelegenheit euren Club kennenzulernen.
Hoffe die Kondition reicht....... 

Freue mich.
ciao
Andreas


----------



## X-Präsi (20. September 2006)

Da hast Du aber Glück gehabt - da eben ne Absage reingetrudelt ist, kannst Du noch mit. 

*Ansonsten gehts ab jetzt nur noch, wenn jemand anderes hier absagt. *Zwei Gruppen a 15 Leutz sind gerade noch vertretbar. 
Mehr vertragen die Trails nicht, zumal auch noch voraussichtlich die riesige AZ-Gruppe unterwegs sein wird. 

Ne noch größere Gruppe hat aber nicht nur für die Trail- und Wandererbelastung leicht negative Auswirkungen. Auch für uns selbst ist das nicht ideal, denn es zieht sich auf den Trails auseinander wie Kaugummi und man wartet sich nen Wolf. Die Pannenhäufigkeit steigt gewaltig und es kommt auch häufiger zu Stürzen. Überzeugt?

*Deswegen ein kleiner Hinweis: 
einfach so auftauchen und mitfahren (wie sonst meistens) funzt bei so vielen Leutz leider nicht und wer nicht auf meiner Meldeliste steht, ist umsonst angereist. Ich hoffe, Ihr habt dafür Verständnis...*

Alle anderen werden, wenn das WEtter mitspielt, Trails vom Feinsten genießen können...


----------



## Vertex (21. September 2006)

Dank`Dir.
Werde um 11.00 da sein.
Wahrscheinlich sind die Bikermassen ja nicht zu verfehlen.


----------



## arina (22. September 2006)

Hallo Präsi,
vielen Dank für die Wegbeschreibung vom Bahnhof!
Ich habe jetzt ein Handy, doll was?  
Gruß
Adelheid


----------



## carboni (22. September 2006)

DB Shuttle Mainz-Bad Kreuznach!!!

Ich werde mit der Bahn nach BK kommen. Wer macht mit?

09.45 Uhr - HBF Mainz Treffen am Haupteingang
10.00 Uhr - HBF Mainz, Gleis 3a, RE 3304
10.25 Uhr - Bad Kreuznach
10.55 Uhr - Treffpunkt Parkplatz Trimm-Dich-Pfad
Ticket kostet 14.50 Euro, Tageskarte Erwachsene, 4 Personen können mit.

Angemeldet:
1. Uwe steigt zu
2.
3.
4.

Wir teilen den FP durch die Anzahl der Mitfahrer.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## X-Präsi (22. September 2006)

arina schrieb:


> Hallo Präsi,
> Ich habe jetzt ein Handy, doll was?
> Gruß
> Adelheid



ist ja unglaublich  musst Du mal unbedingt am Sonntag zeigen


----------



## axel123 (22. September 2006)

hallo,

eine gute Nachricht für alle - oder zumindest für eine(n) - die noch mitwollen: es wird gerade ein Platz frei 

ich muss leider absagen. Meine Erkältung hat sich leider nicht so entwickelt, dass ich glaube die Strecke am Sonntag in für die Gruppe akzeptabler Geschwindigkeit zu schaffen. Schade....

Wünsch euch viel Spaß


Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (22. September 2006)

H,

dann meld ich mich ganz spontan für den freigewordenen Platz. Das muss ja ein Mega-Event werden, Wahnsinn.  

Grüsse,

Rolf


----------



## Mr Cannondale (22. September 2006)

Ich steigein Ingelheim um 10.11 Uhr zu.
Bis dann viele Grüße vom L......


----------



## fully olli (22. September 2006)

carboni schrieb:


> DB Shuttle Mainz-Bad Kreuznach!!!
> 
> Ich werde mit der Bahn nach BK kommen. Wer macht mit?
> 
> ...



Tach Achim,
ich bin beim DB Shuttle-service um 9.45 Uhr dabei.

Gruß Olli


----------



## X-Präsi (23. September 2006)

*Guide sucht Mitfahrgelegenheit!

Kann mich jemand ab Wiesbaden mitnehmen? *


----------



## X-Präsi (23. September 2006)

ach so - und der Vertex hat gesmst, dass er jemand ab Mainz mit dem Auto mitnehmen kann. Kontaktaufnahme zu ihm (alias Andreas) unter 0176 / 231 72433 erwünscht.


----------



## Rockside (23. September 2006)

Hi Präsi, kannst bei mir mitfahren.


----------



## X-Präsi (23. September 2006)

ei subber - um 10 bei mir? geht das?


----------



## trekkinger (23. September 2006)

Ich hätte auch noch eine Fahrgelegenheit ab Wiesbaden. Bei der Abholung müßte allerdings noch die Anpassung des Heckträgers auf  das MTB eingeplant werden (5-10min.).

@Präsi
Siehe Anhang, bin ich da ungefähr an der richtigen Stelle?
Genauer kann ich die Gegend nicht anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Rockside (23. September 2006)

@Präsi

10 Uhr bei Dir das geht.
Also bis dann

Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (23. September 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch eine Fahrgelegenheit ab Wiesbaden. Bei der Abholung müßte allerdings noch die Anpassung des Heckträgers auf  das MTB eingeplant werden (5-10min.).
> 
> @Präsi
> Siehe Anhang, bin ich da ungefähr an der richtigen Stelle?
> Genauer kann ich die Gegend nicht anzeigen lassen.



Nö - dann biste mitten in Hackenheim. Du muss die Kreuznacher rauf und dann oben auf das STräßlein links einbiegen Richtung Tierheim und Jugendherberge. Dann fahr einfach ganz primitiv nach meiner Anfahrtbeschreibung im Eingangsposting. Da haben bisher noch alle mit hin gefunden.


----------



## trekkinger (23. September 2006)

Ok, dann bin ich also schon in der richtigen Richtung. Tierheim kennt der Routenplaner nit, deswegen.


----------



## caress (23. September 2006)

die parkplatz ist an der ecke "nelli schmithals" und "rheingrafenstraße"

so dürfte es dein routenplaner leichter haben


----------



## X-Präsi (23. September 2006)

eben musste jemand wegen kapitalem Bikeschaden absagen (mein Beileid!).

wer als nächstes postet, ist dabei!


----------



## trekkinger (23. September 2006)

caress schrieb:


> die parkplatz ist an der ecke "nelli schmithals" und "rheingrafenstraße"
> 
> so dürfte es dein routenplaner leichter haben


Danke, hast mir sehr geholfen  , da ich dann doch ganz woanders gelandet wäre. 

Jetzt drücke ich die Daumen, dass der Wetterdienst im unrecht ist. 


Ich freue mich schon sehr!


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. September 2006)

Hier ist der Anfahrtsweg:

Klick Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (24. September 2006)

Jetzt habe ich endlich Klarheit. Also war ich Anfangs doch richtig.

Wie tückisch, wenn man die Strasse wie beschrieben zuende fährt, nach rechts abbiegt und anschliessend nach links, befindet man sich ebenfalls in der Rheingrafenstr., ist aber trotzdem verkehrt.


----------



## Thomas (24. September 2006)

Bin wegen kapitaler Erkältung nicht dabei - war ein super Sonnenaufgang hier in Kreuznach und der Himmel sieht 2+ aus - viel Spass heute!
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## X-Präsi (24. September 2006)

Ihr Sklaven der TEchnik 

Früher kam man auch ohne google earth und navi überall an... tsetsetse

@tom: danke für die motivierende beschreibung - also auf nach x-nach!Die Trails warten!


----------



## trekkinger (24. September 2006)

Sodele, bin wieder da! 

Ein fettes Lob an den Guide, die Wege waren super genial. Es wurde kein bisschen zuviel versprochen, auch wenn es am Ende deutlich weniger hm und km waren als Angekündigt. Zum Schluss hätte ich noch ein paar Körner gehabt, was ich zwischendurch nicht gedacht hätte. Jetzt weiß ich auch, dass bei S3 bei mir Schluss ist. 
Und besseres Wetter hätte man heute wirklich nicht haben können.

Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei! 



@Schwarzer Kater
Solltest Du "Hinterrad versetzen üben" in einer Gruppe anbieten, würdest Du mich da bitte mitnehmen? 


edit:
Entschuldigung an alle, die sich durch das penetrant knarzende Geräusch meines MTB gestört haben sollten.


----------



## caress (24. September 2006)

nette truppe
hoffe ihr seid alle auf eure kosten gekommen, trotz tausender wanderer.
ich hab dann den nachmittag bei zwiwwelkuchen und federweißer verbracht und an euch gedacht, wie ihr euch den lemberg hoch gekämpft habt bei der sonneneinstrahlung 
hab mal wieder gemerkt das mir bergab einfach doch mehr liegt.

gruß
nils


----------



## Floyd_1969 (24. September 2006)

Super-Tour bei herlichem Wetter .

Danke an Uwe für die nette Runde . ( mal mit der Gans ganz anders )

Bis dann

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. September 2006)

Auch von mir nochmals herzlichen Dank für die superschöne Tour in ebensolcher Umgebung! War klasse und wird mit Sicherheit nicht mein letzter Besuch in KH gewesen sein! Technisch schwierig wren vor allem die Kurven. Das war glaub ich fürmich neben der anderen Bodenfarbe der größte Unterschied zum Taunus. Da gibt es mal hier und da so ein paar enge Kurven, aber so viele Hangtrails mit ständigen Serpentinen..., da wird man ja ganz schwindelig!  

Hier mal das Höhenprofil der heutigen Tour. Ein paar weitere Bilder hab ich in meiner Gallerie in das entsprechende Album hochgeladen.






trekkinger schrieb:


> @Schwarzer Kater
> Solltest Du "Hinterrad versetzen üben" in einer Gruppe anbieten, würdest Du mich da bitte mitnehmen?


Sorry, aber blamieren möcht ich mich lieber alleine.   Nein, solche Sachen sind ja eigentlich nur ´ne Geduldssache bei der Übung und dazu braucht man nicht unbedingt ´ne Gruppe.


----------



## grosser (25. September 2006)

Hallo,
Auch ich DANKE  den Beinharts,dem Präsi, der Gruppe und Uwe für diese fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle Tour!! 
Ei da braucht man fast garnet in die Alpen fahren!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Papajack (25. September 2006)

Als einzige "Frankfurter" in der ersten Gruppe möchte ich einen dicken Lob an die Orga aussprechen. Sehr schöne Tour, die Trails sowohl up als down erste Sahne. Nächstes Mal bitte noch mehr davon. Danke Uwe! 

Gruß 
Jacek


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2006)

Hier gibts noch ne Menge Danksagungen und auch ein paar Bilder:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3036005#post3036005

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arina (25. September 2006)

DIMB und Beinhart, vielen Dank!
Das war eine traumhaft schöne Tour. Danke auch an alle Schnellen, die mehr oder weniger geduldig bei den Anstiegen auf mich gewartet haben. Die Abfahrten waren einmalig und haben mir ganz viel Spaß gemacht, leider muss man erstmal hoch, wenn man wieder herunter will. 
Nächstens werde ich mich mal mit der Fahrtechnik "Geschobenwerden" beschäftigen. 

Gruß von Adelheid aus Kaiserslautern


----------



## trekkinger (25. September 2006)

Ein Lob auch an Adelheid, die im Downhill ganz schön fix ist. Hut ab!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (25. September 2006)

Es hat Spaß gemacht, euch das Trialparadies um Bad Kreuznach zu zeigen: es hat mal wieder alles gepasst: Tolle Leute, bei genialem Wetter mit super Trials unter den Stollen: bis zur nächsten Tour rund um den Rotenfels


----------



## X-Präsi (26. September 2006)

jou mädels - kann mich da uwe nur anschliessen:

war ein schöner tag mit euch allen! und auch von mir noch mal kompliment an die tapfere adelheid, die so manchen jungs bergab gezeigt hat, wo's lang geht. respekt  

wenn ich hier und im ff/m-forum so lese, glaube ich, dass so manchen jetzt der x-nach-virus befallen hat. ist aber eines der gesündesten viren der welt 

schaun mer mal, ob wir noch ne wiederholung hinkriegen dieses jahr. kenne da noch so ein paar trails, die wir ausgelassen haben


----------



## grosser (26. September 2006)

Präsi schrieb:


> jou mädels - kann mich da uwe nur anschliessen:
> 
> war ein schöner tag mit euch allen! und auch von mir noch mal kompliment an die tapfere adelheid, die so manchen jungs bergab gezeigt hat, wo's lang geht. respekt
> 
> ...



Hallo,
kann ich mich schon anmelden???? 
Gruß
grosser


----------



## CaTTz (26. September 2006)

Hi,
ja schade ich habe es verpasst. Und alles nur weil meine Kumpels mit mir ausgemacht hatten das wir alle ganz toll am Sonntag fahren. 
Bis 15:00 hatten dann auch alle schön angerufen und abgesagt weil : 

"Ich hab so Kopfschmerzen"
"Ich bin so müde"
"Ich pack es nicht"
"Es war so spät gestern" ...............  

Wäre ich doch nur mit Euch gefahren  

Also ich möchte mich bitte auch anmelden und im Oktober mitfahren. Bin am 18.10. aus dem Urlaub zurück.

Darf man fragen wieviel Km und Hm es letztlich gewesen sind ?

Viele Grüsse
CaTTz


----------



## grosser (26. September 2006)

CaTTz schrieb:


> Hi,.........
> Darf man fragen wieviel Km und Hm es letztlich gewesen sind ?
> 
> Viele Grüsse
> CaTTz


Klar!
ca.45km
1300hm
Gruß


----------



## CaTTz (27. September 2006)

grosser schrieb:


> Klar!
> ca.45km
> 1300hm
> Gruß



In welcher Zeit ?

Gruss+Thx
CaTTz


----------



## X-Präsi (28. September 2006)

CaTTz schrieb:


> In welcher Zeit ?
> 
> Gruss+Thx
> CaTTz



das waren moderate 3,5 std. fahrzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

